# Student Banned from Areas of Campus for Resembling Classmate?s Rapist



## Mael (Feb 24, 2015)

> Yes — seriously.
> 
> A student at a liberal-arts school in Oregon was reportedly banned from going anywhere on campus that a fellow student would be — because he looked like the person who had raped her. Professor Janet Halley wrote in a piece for Harvard Law Review that she had “recently assisted” a student who had been “ordered to stay away from a fellow student (cutting him off from his housing, his campus job, and educational opportunity) — all because he reminded her of the man who had raped her months before and thousands of miles away.”
> 
> ...




?

Read this for true WTF:


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 24, 2015)

This is FEMINISM!


----------



## SLB (Feb 24, 2015)

i think these institutions are secretly _trying_ to discredit themselves at every turn


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 24, 2015)

Feminism


----------



## sworder (Feb 24, 2015)

why not reveal the idiots responsible? shitty ass professor


----------



## Sablés (Feb 24, 2015)

You gotta be shitting me


----------



## Gino (Feb 24, 2015)

_you gotta be fuccing kid-_​


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 24, 2015)

Need better source.


----------



## Mael (Feb 24, 2015)

NaS said:


> Need better source.



How is the Harvard Law Review not a good source?


----------



## SLB (Feb 24, 2015)

if the allegations are true, how good are lawsuit prospects exactly?

would it be a sure win?


----------



## Mael (Feb 24, 2015)

> I recently assisted a young man who was subjected by administrators at his small liberal arts university in Oregon to a month-long investigation into all his campus relationships, seeking information about his possible sexual misconduct in them (an immense invasion of his and his friends’ privacy), and who was ordered to stay away from a fellow student (cutting him off from his housing, his campus job, and educational opportunity) — all because he reminded her of the man who had raped her months before and thousands of miles away. He was found to be completely innocent of any sexual misconduct and was informed of the basis of the complaint against him only by accident and off-hand. But the stay-away order remained in place, and was so broadly drawn up that he was at constant risk of violating it and coming under discipline for that.



This is from the Harvard Law Review attorney.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2015)

Mael said:


> How is the Harvard Law Review not a good source?



It isn't actually run by journalists.


----------



## Mael (Feb 24, 2015)

Mider T said:


> It isn't actually run by journalists.



It provides the background behind the whole story.  Shut up, banana.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 24, 2015)

No even sure how the fuck we got from UK's "guilty till proven innocent by the supposed suspect" to "he looks like my rapist, ban him from my campus".

I'm a bit scared there could be more cases like this story out there, just not being reported as such.


----------



## EJ (Feb 24, 2015)

If this is true, I hope he sues the shit out of the uni.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2015)

Mael said:


> It provides the background behind the whole story.  Shut up, banana.



I'm not talking about the story, I'm answering your question.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 24, 2015)

Absolutely ludicrous if true. I mean, the campus-insulated liberalism is retarded enough as it is. It would not surprise me.


----------



## Mael (Feb 24, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> No even sure how the fuck we got from UK's "guilty till proven innocent by the supposed suspect" to "he looks like my rapist, ban him from my campus".
> 
> I'm a bit scared there could be more cases like this story out there, just not being reported as such.



It's a liberal arts college...so it's already a joke.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 24, 2015)

If this is true the guy can sue the crap out of the school. 

This is defamation plain and simple, the dude didn't do shit.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 24, 2015)

He needs a lawyer. Since he has been cleared, to keep him banned implies still guilty, thus slander and libel. The school can't prove he did the rape and has no excuse to keep him out


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm pissed _for_ this guy :|


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 24, 2015)

starr said:


> I'm pissed _for_ this guy :|



Can you imagine having your image smeared as a rapist and probably looked down on by your buddies. All the while this cunt goes about campus without a care about what she's done to him. I hope the dude sues and wins.


----------



## Suit (Feb 24, 2015)

What's sad is that there's probably a majority opinion that the bitch should have her way.

#FuckTheRetardedMajority


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 24, 2015)

This is so fucking retarded.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 24, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> What's sad is that there's probably a majority opinion that the bitch should have her way.
> 
> #FuckTheRetardedMajority



I am pretty sure that this is only because his photo or whatever in the campus is spreaded as if he was a rapist.

Seeing the facts most people would support him.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 25, 2015)

Mider T said:


> It isn't actually run by journalists.


It's an academic journal. Of course it won't be run by journos. Doesn't change the fact it's still respectable.

And...wow.

This is all kinds of fucked up. That kid can sue.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 25, 2015)

I would punch the shit out of the director if he agreed with a woman that because I look like one person I'm banned from school .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

Mider T said:


> It isn't actually run by journalists.



That means it's better


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 25, 2015)

"He deserved it for how he looked like"

D?j? vu☻


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 25, 2015)

That poor guy. Sure, what happened to that girl was terrible but thsi guy had nothing to do with it. It is just so stupid.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2015)

Is this what it has come to?  "You're a social pariah because you look like some she claims hurt her."


----------



## Atem (Feb 25, 2015)

We got to protect this one person's feelings so we are going to invade and disrupt the life of an innocent person and all of his friends and family. Then after he is cleared of all suspicion punish him for it anyway.

Yeah, that makes sense.

#sarcasm


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 25, 2015)

she might end up being raped by him for real.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2015)

Moody said:


> if the allegations are true, how good are lawsuit prospects exactly?
> 
> would it be a sure win?



this sound like a civil rights violation ,i hope he does a federal lawsuit.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 25, 2015)

So....waiting on someone...anyone to tell me why not only the school, but the student are Not bad people for this.  The victim just paid it forward, and streisand effected herself.


----------



## Kanga (Feb 25, 2015)

If seeing this man triggers any trauma left by the rape then she should consider taking a leave of absence to get those issues addressed by a therapist. This hide-or-get-punished thing they've got going isnt a reasonable solution to the problem and is sure as hell not fair to the other party.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Feb 25, 2015)

This is reminding me of an article a philosophy teacher I know posted about how the whole thing with trigger warnings is actually making people weaker. This girl's inability to cope with her trauma shouldn't be catered to to this extent. The problem is she needs psychiatric help, not that he shouldn't be around somebody who's completely unknown to him.


----------



## Mathias124 (Feb 25, 2015)

He should rape her.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 25, 2015)

Not too sure what feminism has to do with the thread.

They were admittedly pretty heavy handed. A month is excessive. A few days voluntary absence pending a short investigation would have more then sufficed.


----------



## SLB (Feb 25, 2015)

no it wouldn't have

they already concluded their investigation. he shouldn't have to volunteer to do anything. missing a few days of school and work shouldn't have to happen to an innocent man.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 25, 2015)

I guess "innocent until proven guilty" does not apply for men anymore. 

Its looking more like feminists don't want equality, they want superiority over men. Equal rights and treatment be damned.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS is a piece of shit.


----------



## Mael (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS said:


> Not too sure what feminism has to do with the thread.
> 
> They were admittedly pretty heavy handed. A month is excessive. A few days voluntary absence pending a short investigation would have more then sufficed.



I see that psych disorder is also fucking with your logic.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 25, 2015)

What?  I said volunteer. I’m pretty sure the accused as anyone would in his position would sympathise with the victim’s plight and understand that given the opportunity to volunteer and avoid her further pain she would experience until he is exonerated – which he is alleged to be so he should have no problem whatsoever - then he should do it. It would be beneficial for both parties involved.


----------



## Mael (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS said:


> What?  I said volunteer. I?m pretty sure the accused as anyone would in his position would sympathise with the victim?s plight and understand that given the opportunity to volunteer and avoid her further pain she would experience until he is exonerated ? which he is alleged to be so he should have no problem whatsoever - then he should do it. It would be beneficial for both parties involved.



There should be no volunteering.  There should be some psychological help for the afflicted.  I'm not going to jeopardize any academic standing I may have because I "trigger" some woman based upon a flimsy similarity of look.  That's still telling the guy he has to bite the bullet.  I thought these cunts were all about equality, not needless sacrifice.


----------



## SLB (Feb 25, 2015)

what? who would sacrifice their own academic and work pursuits even for a short period of time for such an outrageous reason? if someone can't handle seeing someone that apparently resembles their rapist, they really shouldn't be at school. sucks, but that kind of emotional breakdown isn't going to help anyone at all, and an environment like college might not be best for her at that time. plus we're talking tuition, and the fact that he actually has a job on campus. a few days to a week might not be great. and the backlash of being investigated for something that happened states away might have an even worse effect.

if he volunteered to stay away for a few days, what would that solve? she going to get over her pain in that time? what will seeing his face later on do if it already triggered horrible emotions? it wouldn't be beneficial for anyone in the slightest.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS said:


> What?  I said volunteer. I?m pretty sure the accused as anyone would in his position would sympathise with the victim?s plight and understand that given the opportunity to volunteer and avoid her further pain she would experience until he is exonerated ? which he is alleged to be so he should have no problem whatsoever - then he should do it. It would be beneficial for both parties involved.



Are you on drugs, or trolling? 

1) If someone is innocent, going into hiding would be one of the stupidest things they could do. I'm not going to say Bill Cosby is innocent, but the initial silence was treated as him having something to hide. 

2) Is it really okay to just handwave the encumbrance a false accusation would have on someone's life? People are readily accept the psychological scars that can result from rape, and no one in their right mind would suggest the victim of a rape staying in her home until the accused is found guilty. However, people just side step the lasting effect being wrongfully accused of a heinous act can have on someone; it does not seem to matter that it could leave the individual with lasting trust issues and a damaged reputations.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 25, 2015)

It boggles my mind that rape incidents are still being handled by college institutions, and not by the legal jurisdiction. 

what astonishes me is that these college institutions handle such cases so poorly like a kangaroo court... surely you could at the very least have the faculty of law have a look into the matter and let them have a say in this.


----------



## SLB (Feb 25, 2015)

the faculty of law would technically just be there to teach kids how to interpret the law, not perform investigations. that's what law-enforcement is for. to collect the evidence and make sure reports are filed before charges are pressed. what happens afterwards in court is their playing field. i don't think having them lead the charge in the investigation would change much because they're not really qualified.

like you said, this is something the police should be taking care of while working with the institutions.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm just trying to take a middle course and try and be as impartial as I can. People are only rushing to this guys defence because: muh feminism.

A few days really is no big deal. And if he's innocent as he is supposed to be then so what? Nothing will stick. People have goldfish memories. Besides it's purely voluntary: it will send a strong message that he has nothing to hide fully cooperating. He could take that choice or leave it, whatever.


----------



## Mael (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS said:


> I'm just trying to take a middle course and try and be as impartial as I can. People are only rushing to this guys defence because: muh feminism.
> 
> A few days really is no big deal. And if he's innocent as he is supposed to be then so what? Nothing will stick. People have goldfish memories. Besides it's purely voluntary: it will send a strong message that he has nothing to hide.



He's being banned from whole areas of campus.  That almost starts to infringe on private rights.

You're asking him to partake of bullshit he shouldn't as he committed no crime whatsoever while seemingly unable to actually have the girl get some fucking help.


----------



## SLB (Feb 25, 2015)

also MbS i hope you realize that's a basic vigilantism approach. ignoring due process and just making decisions to appease people. no. people aren't taking his side because of some hatred against feminism. he's actually innocent and shouldn't to go through anything.


----------



## Gino (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS said:


> I'm just trying to take a middle course and try and be as impartial as I can. People are only rushing to this guys defence because: muh feminism.
> 
> A few days really is no big deal. And if he's innocent as he is supposed to be then so what? Nothing will stick. People have goldfish memories. Besides it's purely voluntary: it will send a strong message that he has nothing to hide fully cooperating. He could take that choice or leave it, whatever.



The thing is though whatever happened to this woman is ultimately not this guys   
problem. So for him to suffer any type of consequences as if he was the one guilty of a such crime is asinine.

Feminism or no Feminism this makes absolutely no goddamn sense.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 25, 2015)

Moody said:


> the faculty of law would technically just be there to teach kids how to interpret the law, not perform investigations. that's what law-enforcement is for. to collect the evidence and make sure reports are filed before charges are pressed. what happens afterwards in court is their playing field. i don't think having them lead the charge in the investigation would change much because they're not really qualified.
> 
> like you said, this is something the police should be taking care of while working with the institutions.



that's what the faculty of law could at the very least do, to educate the institution of basic principles of law and prevent them from taking an arbitrary decision such as this. I mean, we're talking about a college in North America, not somewhere in a backwards country in the middle east. 

yeah there should be a procedure in which college institutions should immediately hand over cases to the police and district court.


----------



## SLB (Feb 25, 2015)

oh. you mean if the schools just approached law teachers and asked "what should we do?" everyone and their grandmother would just say "notify the authorities and stay the hell away" and this wouldn't be such a big problem? i guess that could work. 

but i'm sure it's some PR stunt faculty opened up just waiting to handle cases like this and promote some weird sense of autonomy.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS said:


> I'm just trying to take a middle course and try and be as impartial as I can. People are only rushing to this guys defence because: muh feminism.
> 
> A few days really is no big deal. And if he's innocent as he is supposed to be then so what? Nothing will stick. People have goldfish memories. Besides it's purely voluntary: it will send a strong message that he has nothing to hide fully cooperating. He could take that choice or leave it, whatever.


Should we start overlooking rapes that last a few minutes? The wrongful experience he is being subjected to, and that you expect him to have to deal with, is also of importance. 

His only _act_ is to look like a man who raped her. That should never warrant the crime of raped being associated with his name, nor should it result in him having to isolate himself like a criminal. 

The notion that people have goldfish memories is also poor. 1) They don't, and when people are looking to tear someone down the legitimacy of rumours falls to the wayside. 2) Memory of the experience is something he would have to carry around with him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 25, 2015)

Moody said:


> oh. you mean if the schools just approached law teachers and asked "what should we do?" everyone and their grandmother would just say "notify the authorities and stay the hell away" and this wouldn't be such a big problem? i guess that could work.
> 
> but i'm sure it's some PR stunt faculty opened up just waiting to handle cases like this and promote some weird sense of autonomy.



exactly lol, you got my idea


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 25, 2015)

MbS said:


> I'm just trying to take a middle course and try and be as impartial as I can. People are only rushing to this guys defence because: muh feminism.


So you really think everybody here would be perfectly fine if the genders were swapped? I think you are just looking for excuses.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 25, 2015)

I can't believe these clowns actually went through with banning this guy just for looking similar to her rapist. Are they fucking retarded? It is hilarious that these colleges are supposed to be avenues for higher learning yet time and again you get utterly moronic decisions being made by the people who run them.

He definitely should take the fight to them in court because they have no right to restrict his freedom on campus.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 25, 2015)

That is fucking ridiculous he should sue the school then use that money to go to a better school to continue his education.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 25, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> So you really think everybody here would be perfectly fine if the genders were swapped? I think you are just looking for excuses.


I would have to agree that it's irrevocably retarded to say every time a woman screws a man over that it's feminism. Sometimes it's just a woman screwing a man over, maybe or maybe not combined with a school not knowing what the fuck they're doing in getting separation orders repealed.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry, someone needs to explain to this gal that the world is not your personal Comfort Zone.

A restraining-order setup would have been perfectly understandable if he had actually committed some sort of crime against her, or other women on campus, but even their little witch-hunt couldn't produce any dirt, so at this point, he is merely being punished for looking like someone he doesn't even know.

Last I checked, "unfortunate resemblance" was not a crime. 

This woman clearly has issues she needs to get over, because the world will always throw random reminders of the worst events of your life when you least expect them, and if you lack the emotional fortitude to face them, then they will always rule your life.


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 6, 2015)

I can't, just can't think that they are the people who teach children/young adult.

What is this? A ban for looking like someone? This is retarded.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 6, 2015)

An avenue for higher education...... haha yeah right.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 6, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> I can't, just can't think that they are the people who teach children/young adult.
> 
> What is this? A ban for looking like someone? This is retarded.



It shouldn't be that much of a surprise. There has been a tendency for feelings to be placed above reason and individual rights in society for some time now. This is just a logical conclusion of such way of thinking. "Your rights end where my feelings begin" indeed.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 6, 2015)

All the while the fucking cunt bitch gets to go to classes and go about her day without a care.


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 6, 2015)

Idk. Did she even get raped to begin with?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 6, 2015)

MbS said:


> What?  I said volunteer. I?m pretty sure the accused as anyone would in his position would sympathise with the victim?s plight and understand that given the opportunity to volunteer and avoid her further pain she would experience until he is exonerated ? which he is alleged to be so he should have no problem whatsoever - then he should do it. It would be beneficial for both parties involved.


Are you _serious_?

What a backwards logic are you planning to spit on all of us? This is stupid and completely unjustified for the sole reason the harrased man in question is entirely blameless for the unfortunate accident that happened to the woman months ago. Is it sad? True. Is it justification enough for a man to lose classes which would just put further pressure into his semester? Absolutely no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 7, 2015)

the usual idiots said:
			
		

> A liberal arts college goes full retard and unjustifiably fucks over some guy for a rape investigation? Fuck feminists!



As far as I can see, nobody's defending what the college did to him. But yeah, keep railing against your imaginary feminazis.



StrawHat said:


> What's sad is that there's probably a majority opinion that the bitch should have her way.
> 
> #FuckTheRetardedMajority



I challenge you to back up this assertion.

Also, nice going, calling a rape victim a bitch because the school fucked up.


----------



## Suit (Mar 7, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I challenge you to back up this assertion.
> 
> Also, nice going, calling a rape victim a bitch because the school fucked up.



No, she's a bitch because she didn't speak up and say "hey, that's pretty fucked up to do that to another student because it'll make his life even harder despite the fact that he didn't do anything to deserve it."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 7, 2015)

Only in America these things happen


----------



## Suit (Mar 7, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Only in America these things happen



Pretty sure it can happen anywhere that feminism is rampant.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah what the hell is he talking about? This can happen in Sweden especially.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 7, 2015)

But what does feminism have to do with this? I don't get it.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 7, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> What's sad is that there's probably a majority opinion that the bitch should have her way.
> 
> #FuckTheRetardedMajority



Still waiting for you to back this up.



StrawHat said:


> Pretty sure it can happen anywhere that feminism is rampant.




Yes, that's why it hasn't happened anywhere else where feminism is "rampant".

The obsession with feminism behind your drivel is reminiscent of the usual Muslim rhetoric that the Jews are behind whatever they don't approve of.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 7, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> But what does feminism have to do with this? I don't get it.



Some of the more radical factions of feminism have been pushing a narrative that advocates the protection of raped women at all costs. This is part is not a bad thing by any means, however, that narrative also includes the protection of their own feelings under any circumstances that would, in their words, 're-victimize' them or trigger trauma. Often, this includes attacking things like intense interrogation (even when it is absolutely necessary so to gather clues and evidence against an accuser) or even discussions of rape or attacks near them. Long story shot, they want to keep the victim in their own bubble so to guarantee they won't have any negative experiences from then on.  What happened to that guy is an extreme consequence of that narrative.


----------



## Suit (Mar 7, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> Still waiting for you to back this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) The amount of bullshit that feminists get away with proves that they're at least the majority when it comes to people speaking up about issues. Consequentially, the majority then is hardly different from a bunch of retards.

2) Nothing but feminism can actually entitle a woman into thinking that she can rightfully make life miserable for men who merely _resemble_ a rapist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Some of the more radical factions of feminism have been pushing a narrative that advocates the protection of raped women at all costs. This is part is not a bad thing by any means, however, that narrative also includes the protection of their own feelings under any circumstances that would, in their words, 're-victimize' them or trigger trauma. Often, this includes attacking things like intense interrogation (even when it is absolutely necessary so to gather clues and evidence against an accuser) or even discussions of rape or attacks near them. Long story shot, they want to keep the victim in their own bubble so to guarantee they won't have any negative experiences from then on.  What happened to that guy is an extreme consequence of that narrative.



Okay, but i'm well aware that some feminists do crazy shit, but we don't know anything about ole girl? So that's why i'm like 'why feminism' 

it's a bit retarded to blame feminism just bc a woman fucked up a man's life.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 7, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> 1) The amount of bullshit that feminists get away with proves that they're at least the majority when it comes to people speaking up about issues. Consequentially, the majority then is hardly different from a bunch of retards.
> 
> 2) Nothing but feminism can actually entitle a woman into thinking that she can rightfully make life miserable for men who merely _resemble_ a rapist.









First three results on what defines feminism in Google.
Unless you wish to tell us that all three are completely wrong on what feminism is and you alone have the right definition, what the above three links tell us is that feminism
-> is the support of the equality of the sexes
-> represents women's side of this fight for equality.

Does either of these core tenets of feminism logically lead to needing to make life miserable for men who merely resemble a rapist?
The answer is no.

Has anyone here come out in support of the college in their retarded decision?
A look at all 70+ posts here reveals the answer: no.

Does the 0 out of all the users here who chose to speak up and post in this thread here make these 0 users a majority?
No.

So, going by all of the above, are both your points wrong?
Yes.

Now, of course, I can't speak for the entire internet without a degree of uncertainty, but at the moment I can't find a single self-professed feminist of any fame that publicly supports the college's actions. Plus, consider the fact that this case is *completely anecdotal* (though we're all assuming for now that it's real). So really, you're just spouting bullshit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2015)

You are intentionally ignoring third-wave feminism, which is today's feminism. At least in the west.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You are intentionally ignoring third-wave feminism, which is today's feminism. At least in the west.



I don't pay attention to straw-man style catchphrases, no.

Nor do I take seriously the advice of the few fringe figures in feminism who make all the "100% serious BIG MATTER" blogposts about minor things, but thanks to the thousands of full-time anti-feminist internet warriors who seem determined to obsess over their every word 24/7 and portray these few bloggers as the Third Coming Of Feminist Terrorists Of The World Representing All Feminism, they are given disproportionate attention.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 7, 2015)

Reality is so rarely done justice by official definitions. What's Westboro Baptist Church? It's a church, which is a place where people congregate to worship their deity of choice, in this case Jesus' dad, meaning it is a Christian church and as the name indicates its denomination is Baptist (a Protestant Christian denomination advocating baptism only of adult believers by total immersion).

And it's in Westboro, a neighbourhood (a district, especially one forming a community within a town or city) in Topeka, Kansas.

It is dishonest to cite only the dictionary definitions while omitting other facts on the subject.


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 7, 2015)

This is retarded beyond retarded.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I don't pay attention to straw-man style catchphrases, no.
> 
> Nor do I take seriously the advice of the few fringe figures in feminism who make all the "100% serious BIG MATTER" blogposts about minor things, but thanks to the thousands of full-time anti-feminist internet warriors who seem determined to obsess over their every word 24/7 and portray these few bloggers as the Third Coming Of Feminist Terrorists Of The World Representing All Feminism, they are given disproportionate attention.



That's not a catchphrase it is an actual term. You're just denying things you simply find inconvenient to acknowledge now.

It has long since ceased to be just fringe figures. That is the dominant rhetoric in western feminism today, a big reason why most women do not identify as feminist in the first place.


----------



## Suit (Mar 7, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I don't pay attention to straw-man style catchphrases, no.
> 
> Nor do I take seriously the advice of the few fringe figures in feminism who make all the "100% serious BIG MATTER" blogposts about minor things, but thanks to the thousands of full-time anti-feminist internet warriors who seem determined to obsess over their every word 24/7 and portray these few bloggers as the Third Coming Of Feminist Terrorists Of The World Representing All Feminism, they are given disproportionate attention.



Here's the thing, though.

Those who spout their association the loudest are the ones responsible for giving said association a bad name. The majority of people claiming "feminist" are exactly those idiots that you described. 

Call feminism "equality" all you want, but the name itself dooms it to be eternally biased towards female group agenda.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 7, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Okay, but i'm well aware that some feminists do crazy shit, but we don't know anything about ole girl? So that's why i'm like 'why feminism'
> 
> *it's a bit retarded to blame feminism just bc a woman fucked up a man's life*.



In most cases, that's absolutely true, however, it CAN be argued that this specific scenario was possible due to extreme feminist rhetoric that is being adopted in many campuses in the US that places the feelings of the female campus population over their male counterparts or just dissent in general. This situation is just as stupid as that story involving Harvard Law students pushing for future lawyers not being required to be taught rape laws for fear of 'triggering' trauma in them.

A few years ago, both of those scenarios would have been unthinkable, but we are leaving through a time of rape hysterics in campuses that is being pushed mostly by rad fems.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> In most cases, that's absolutely true, however, it CAN be argued that this specific scenario was possible due to extreme feminist rhetoric that is being adopted in many campuses in the US that places the feelings of the female campus population over their male counterparts or just dissent in general. This situation is just as stupid as that story involving Harvard Law students pushing for future lawyers not being required to be taught rape laws for fear of 'triggering' trauma in them.
> 
> A few years ago, both of those scenarios would have been unthinkable, but we are leaving through a time of rape hysterics in campuses that is being pushed mostly by rad fems.



Yeah, this situation is stupid and the campus is dumb as hell for that, but i wouldn't blame feminism bc of actions of a few. maybe it's just a woman screwing a man's life with no feminist agenda behind it.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 7, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Yeah, this situation is stupid and the campus is dumb as hell for that, but i wouldn't blame feminism bc of actions of a few. maybe it's just a woman screwing a man's life with no feminist agenda behind it.



The problem is that those few people are the ones handling the discourse whether you like it or not. They are the ones very vocally protesting, insulting, and harassing anybody with a different position than their own and have used those tactics to push the environment that allowed for a man to be denied his rights for a full education just so that a woman would FEEL a little more safe. 

The woman herself might not even be a feminist for all we know, but that does not matter because that's not the point.  The point is that the environment that allowed her to get away with this unreasonable action can be safely tracked to extreme feminist rhetoric.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 7, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Reality is so rarely done justice by official definitions. What's Westboro Baptist Church? It's a church, which is a place where people congregate to worship their deity of choice, in this case Jesus' dad, meaning it is a Christian church and as the name indicates its denomination is Baptist (a Protestant Christian denomination advocating baptism only of adult believers by total immersion).
> 
> And it's in Westboro, a neighbourhood (a district, especially one forming a community within a town or city) in Topeka, Kansas.
> 
> It is dishonest to cite only the dictionary definitions while omitting other facts on the subject.



It is not dishonest to cite them in response to 



Seto Kaiba said:


> That's not a catchphrase it is an actual term. You're just denying things you simply find inconvenient to acknowledge now.
> 
> It has long since ceased to be just fringe figures. That is the dominant rhetoric in western feminism today, a big reason why most women do not identify as feminist in the first place.



It's an actual term of course. I never said otherwise, not sure why you assert that.
It's also a straw-man style catchphrase. Because it's being used to straw man anyone identifying as feminist as necessarily being part of this "third wave" bullshit.
And it *is* just fringe figures. Even if for some reason I can't fathom people like you are trying to spread their message farther and with more fervour than they could ever have done on their own, in the name of opposing them.



StrawHat said:


> Here's the thing, though.
> 
> Those who spout their association the loudest are the ones responsible for giving said association a bad name. The majority of people claiming "feminist" are exactly those idiots that you described.
> 
> Call feminism "equality" all you want, but the name itself dooms it to be eternally biased towards female group agenda.



That's a fucking stupid argument to make. By the same logic all terms that were ever used in a negative connotation are eternally doomed. All atheists will be eternally evil Satanic baby-eaters, all Christians will eternally be hypocritical altarboy-touching aspiring cannibalists, all Muslims will eternally be warmongering inhuman jihadists etc etc.
None of those are true. Your logic fails, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 7, 2015)

Things are just getting ridiculous nowadays... Ignoring one persons rights and freedoms to appease another. 

Isn't that a basic thing we're NOT supposed to do?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2015)

> It's an actual term of course. I never said otherwise, not sure why you assert that.
> It's also a straw-man style catchphrase. Because it's being used to straw man anyone identifying as feminist as necessarily being part of this "third wave" bullshit.



But it is the latest incarnation of feminism, and the dominant feminism today. First-wave feminists are literally all dead. Second-wave feminism is when it began to splinter, with one side given way to the more encompassing terms of egalitarianism. The other characterized by more radical actions and rhetoric that define feminism today are what gave birth to the third-wave.



> And it is just fringe figures. Even if for some reason I can't fathom people like you are trying to spread their message farther and with more fervour than they could ever have done on their own, in the name of opposing them.



Unfortunately, it is not. Sorry. The dominant feminist rhetoric today is from those you would consider fringe. That rhetoric is what drives away most women from the ideology.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2015)

Third-wave feminism is indeed responsible for scenarios like these becoming a reality.That is why it's constantly being brought up in this thread it's really not that hard to figure out. You can notallfeminst all you want but until actual feminist find a way to deal with the crazy's they'll continue to be the face of the movement.


----------



## Suit (Mar 7, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> That's a fucking stupid argument to make. By the same logic all terms that were ever used in a negative connotation are eternally doomed. All atheists will be eternally evil Satanic baby-eaters, all Christians will eternally be hypocritical altarboy-touching aspiring cannibalists, all Muslims will eternally be warmongering inhuman jihadists etc etc.
> None of those are true. Your logic fails, your argument is invalid.



Wow, I never imagined that I'd break you that easily. You lived up to your hype about as well as Diamante did.


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 7, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Wow, I never imagined that I'd break you that easily. You lived up to your hype about as well as Diamante did.



Because he/she had hype? (your opponent, not Diamante).


----------



## Pirao (Mar 8, 2015)

Nuke the campus.


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Because he/she had hype? (your opponent, not Diamante).



Anyone willing to disagree with me is automatically hyping themselves in the process. It means that they think they stand a chance against my staggeringly intellectual intellectualness.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 8, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> First three results on what defines feminism in Google.
> Unless you wish to tell us that all three are completely wrong on what feminism is and you alone have the right definition, what the above three links tell us is that feminism
> -> is the support of the equality of the sexes
> -> represents women's side of this fight for equality.
> ...



So if nazism was in a dictionary as a " all loving doctrine who saved millions " ... Would it be right ? 

So, we say that communism is perfect because in Marx's books it is ? Or we judge communism on the experience that we had when it was tried in real life ? 

You are one fucked up mofo .


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Are you _serious_?
> 
> What a backwards logic are you planning to spit on all of us? This is stupid and completely unjustified for the sole reason the harrased man in question is entirely blameless for the unfortunate accident that happened to the woman months ago. Is it sad? True. Is it justification enough for a man to lose classes which would just put further pressure into his semester? Absolutely no.



Why you people are alright with a potential rapist walking around campus I do not know. A potential victim has to be vigilant and lucky all the time while conversely he would only have to be lucky once.



StrawHat said:


> Anyone willing to disagree with me is automatically hyping themselves in the process. It means that they think they stand a chance against my staggeringly intellectual intellectualness.



This is bordering on Krory level retardation. Kudos.


----------



## Mael (Mar 8, 2015)

How delusional Mads...


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 8, 2015)

Can we just make a official thread about Feminism (like we did with ISIS) and just be done with it?


----------



## Kusa (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> Why you people are alright with a potential rapist walking around campus I do not know. A potential victim has to be vigilant and lucky all the time while conversely he would only have to be lucky once.



a potencial rapist ?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 8, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> a potencial rapist ?



all men are potential rapists
all women are potential victims

do you know nothing of feminism?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS is just being a shitty person, Kusanagi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> Why you people are alright with a potential rapist walking around campus I do not know. A potential victim has to be vigilant and lucky all the time while conversely he would only have to be lucky once.



A potential rapist because he LOOKS like a guy she says raped her ?


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 8, 2015)

mbs is off the meds again. nothing to see here folks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 8, 2015)

Who the fuck is MbS?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 8, 2015)

Then guess in revival of F there will be a lot of CIA arrests and rightly so, all those cosplayers look like Frieza, cant risk having potential planet busters


----------



## Mael (Mar 8, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Who the fuck is MbS?



You could just read the posts, but essentially a smarmy Brit guy convinced he's a woman and spreads idiocy.


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 8, 2015)

Are you serious MbS?


----------



## Mael (Mar 8, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Are you serious MbS?



As serious as two dogs fucking.


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> As serious as two dogs fucking.



That's insulting to dogs.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> Why you people are alright with a potential rapist walking around campus I do not know. A potential victim has to be vigilant and lucky all the time while conversely he would only have to be lucky once.



>Looks like someone who raped her
>potential rapist

This is a new low, even for you, fuck off with that kind of logic.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 8, 2015)

what do you guys expect from a guy who was stupid enough to cut his own dick off

of course hes gonna say retarded shit


----------



## SLB (Mar 8, 2015)

Pretty much seals the deal for me

MbS you are an intellectually dishonest fuck without a morsel of care for men


----------



## Mael (Mar 8, 2015)

Moody said:


> Pretty much seals the deal for me
> 
> MbS you are an intellectually dishonest fuck without a morsel of care for men



What did you expect?  He's a man-hating man who thinks he's a woman.


----------



## SLB (Mar 8, 2015)

I expected at least a reasonable sense of right and wrong. Maybe some fringe shit when it leans her way. But  this? 

Borders on sociopathic


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> Why you people are alright with a potential rapist walking around campus I do not know.



Jesus Salad-Tossing Christ, what the fuck? Did you _really_ call me retarded after actually saying this? Is this truly the sequence of actions that you took? Called an innocent man a rapist and then called another person retarded?

I can't comprehend this. This level of stupidity is...

It's a threat to mankind. This must be stopped.


----------



## SLB (Mar 8, 2015)

actually still angry after reading that tbh


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

I knew that there were terrible things in this world.

But MbS, man. That's some new-level fucked up shit.


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Mael (Mar 8, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Jesus Salad-Tossing Christ, what the fuck? Did you _really_ call me retarded after actually saying this? Is this truly the sequence of actions that you took? Called an innocent man a rapist and then called another person retarded?
> 
> I can't comprehend this. This level of stupidity is...
> 
> It's a threat to mankind. This must be stopped.



He does suffer from a bad psychological disorder after all.  That's why he cried to Jello when people called him out on bullshit and they got banned or why he'd always threaten to cut people with some knife skills he never had.


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

Cutting off one's penis requires some degree of skill though, no?


----------



## Chelydra (Mar 8, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Cutting off one's penis requires some degree of skill though, no?



He paid someone else to do it for him.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

Five years on and _still_ Mael is butthurt over a banning. How sad. 

What makes it ironic is that I never needed to report it. Jello was more then happy to lolban.

Good mods, good times.


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like a downright cunt of a mod, to be honest.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

You should have seen Mael after he came back from limbo.

God, it was hilarious.

So much butthurt.


----------



## SLB (Mar 8, 2015)

dude

you're making such an ass of yourself right now, it's not even funny


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2015)

Is MbS trying to hide behind the 'ur all transphobic!' act now? Usually does that when the heat comes down on him.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is MbS trying to hide behind the 'ur all transphobic!' act now? Usually does that when the heat comes down on him.



Pfft, I haven't said anything of the sort. Like I need to.



Anyway, if people ask me anything regarding my stance on this topic I'm more then happy to explain.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is MbS trying to hide behind the 'ur all transphobic!' act now? Usually does that when the heat comes down on him.



He'd be right though.

I detest public transportation.


----------



## SLB (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> Pfft, I haven't said anything of the sort. Like I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if people ask me anything regarding my stance on this topic I'm more then happy to explain.



explain how the dude in question here is a potential rapist


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

Moody said:


> explain how the dude in question here is a potential rapist



Ooh, Ooh, I know this one!

Because he's a male.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2015)

Correction, StrawHat:

Because he's a male with a fully functional penis.


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2015)

Ah sometimes I hate being right.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Aren't you guys gonna get banned for thread derailing and flaming?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2015)

Mael getting mad over little things isn't even funny anymore, I genuinely worry about hypertension for his sake.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Aren't you guys gonna get banned for thread derailing and flaming?



I'm 87% sure we're *technically* within a topic of relevance.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

> implying any of you can fuck with me. 



Moody said:


> explain how the dude in question here is a potential rapist



The victim thought he was and it took an awfully long time to clear him. If he wasn't surely a quick check could confirm he wasn't.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah, I think that's been established Mbs is shit. All he ever does is try to take the most incendiary stance on an issue so the it becomes about him.

So let's move on.


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> The victim thought he was



Pretty much sums it up, yep


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> The victim thought he was and it took an awfully long time to clear him. If he wasn't surely a quick check could confirm he wasn't.





			
				Article said:
			
		

> ?month-long investigation into all his campus relationships, seeking information about his possible sexual misconduct in them,? which she called an ?immense invasion of his and his friends? privacy.?



In which he was cleared anyways.

So you're still wrong.  

Buh-bye~


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

Why is Kaiba such a massive dork. That's rhetorical.

I've been polite throughout, I've said I don't agree with the schools stance.

Sorry for not being part of the mob mentality gaizs.


----------



## Blue (Mar 8, 2015)

Mobs are boring, but I don't think it's very fun being wrong, either.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So you're still wrong.
> 
> Buh-bye~



Such a verdict was reached only after investigation prior.


----------



## SLB (Mar 8, 2015)

MbS said:


> > implying any of you can fuck with me.
> 
> 
> 
> The victim thought he was and it took an awfully long time to clear him. If he wasn't surely a quick check could confirm he wasn't.



edit: know what? nah

fuck this


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2015)

"In which he was cleared anyways"

Meaning, regardless of how much horrible editing of my posts you do, you were wrong from the start.

Buh-bye now~


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2015)

So yeah liberal arts...what a waste of an education anyway, right? The guy can do better than that!


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So yeah liberal arts...what a waste of an education anyway, right? The guy can do better than that!



As a self-contained assertion, I don't actually disagree with this entirely.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So yeah liberal arts...what a waste of an education anyway, right? The guy can do better than that!



Associate's or Bachelor's?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2015)

The school's response was wrong, is that what you all want to hear?

Fine.

That's what I was saying from the go.

Thank you.


----------



## Suit (Mar 8, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Associate's or Bachelor's?



Did you just use apostrophes for plurals?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Did you just use apostrophes for plurals?



It's a habit.

But...no?

I don't think?

Fuck you.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 8, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >Looks like someone who raped her
> >potential rapist
> 
> This is a new low, even for you, fuck off with that kind of logic.



Correction:

> Looks like someone she claims raped her

If of course he really raped her then yeah he looks like someone who raped her. But so far we have no proof the alleged rapist is a rapist.



MbS said:


> Anyway, if people ask me anything regarding my stance on this topic I'm more then happy to explain.



Please do, because I can't honestly fathom how you can say this guy is a potential rapist for looking like a guy that she claims raped her (note it is not proven she was actually raped and of course if he is a rapist he should be called one but so far it isn't proven and we should not put guilt until proven guilty)..



MbS said:


> The school's response was wrong, is that what you all want to hear?
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...



And then you called the guy a potential rapist, which is possibly WORSE than what the school did. At least they banned him on the grounds of "hurt feelings" (still shit), you on the other hand actually claimed he is a potential rapist.

You also said the guy should cooperate with the school and lose a few classes meanwhile he is investigated.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 8, 2015)

Gino said:


> Third-wave feminism is indeed responsible for scenarios like these becoming a reality.That is why it's constantly being brought up in this thread it's really not that hard to figure out. You can notallfeminst all you want but until actual feminist find a way to deal with the crazy's they'll continue to be the face of the movement.



Okay, receipts?


----------



## SLB (Mar 8, 2015)

is receipts like some new slang for "back up your statement"?

if so, i kind of like it


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Okay, receipts?



No.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 8, 2015)

Gino said:


> No.



what kind of fuckery...you got nothing. bye boo.


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> what kind of fuckery...you got nothing. bye boo.



I have a brain. 


Is it my fault your dumbass tried to challenge a statement that was not meant to be challenged? That was me giving the benefit of the doubt would you rather  I  generalize next  time and say all feminist are batshit insane would that be better?

That was me being nice now fuck off.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2015)

Dannii why not actually try debating his point?



> "Law enforcement is not a viable solution to campus rape because police do a terrible job of holding rapists accountable," they cluck. What evidence do they cite to support this epiphany? A graphic that suggests every single report of rape is an actual rape. Then they take this bloated figure and tack onto it supposed unreported rapes (how they can come up with a number for those is anyone's guess -- apparently every unreported assertion of rape they can dig up, untested against competing claims of innocence, gets counted as an actual rape)
> 
> ....
> 
> On NPR, Tovia Smith said that "victims" choose campus "justice" because "they see the criminal justice system as more grueling and potentially re-traumatizing. And not only is it harder to go through, but it's also harder to win in court where, you know, a case has to be proven beyond a reasonable doubt. On campus, the standard of proof is much lower."







> We as feminists are failing if we make our victories dependent on eschewing the fundamental rights and principles our legal system was founded on -- fairness, due process, a presumption of innocence -- in order to obtain findings of guilt in sexual assault cases without regard to the facts of individual cases. A system that is as unfair to accused students as the one currently employed by U.S. colleges and universities lacks legitimacy, and the more people learn about the fundamental unfairness of these systems the more skeptical they will become of accounts of campus sexual assault and any resulting actions by the schools. While the federal government and universities' new approach to sexual assault cases may feel like much-deserved justice for the years of turning a blind eye to sexual assaults of university students, celebrating this trend is shortsighted. If we hang winning or losing this battle on simply increasing the number of students expelled for sexual assault, then we've already lost. As feminists, we should demand better than knee-jerk reactions from the government intended to appease anti-sexual assault activists without truly addressing their demands, and poorly designed university policies intended merely to protect the school's federal funding at the expense of our core democratic values of fairness, due process, and the presumption of innocence. We should be advocating systems that both address the actual needs and rights of sexual assault victims and respect due process and fairness for the accused. The current Title IX system does neither.


----------



## Mael (Mar 8, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Okay, receipts?



Aren't you the woman that actually takes Beyonce as a feminist seriously?

That mattress woman also needs to be smothered with it one day.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 9, 2015)

Not gonna read all this, but are people actually arguing that this was a good move?


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 9, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Not gonna read all this, but are people actually arguing that this was a good move?



Considering the second article that Seto posted said they were feminists (the writers), I am not surprised.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my kaioshin 

Why doesn't the guy just sue the shit out of the school? Seriously. Look, I get she was raped and it was traumatic. But punishing some random dude is just out and out insanity. If the university came up with this decision simply because they feared a law suit from the girl, then the guy really should sue so that the university learns to take a balanced decision.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 9, 2015)

Gino said:


> I have a brain.
> 
> 
> Is it my fault your dumbass tried to challenge a statement that was not meant to be challenged? That was me giving the benefit of the doubt would you rather  I  generalize next  time and say all feminist are batshit insane would that be better?
> ...


But didn't you basically generalize when you said third wave feminism are responsible for situation like this and that's why it's constantly being brought up? 

Chill, boo. Sometimes, it's just a woman screwing up a man's life. not some imaginary feminism or what fucking ever. 


Mael said:


> Aren't you the woman that actually takes Beyonce as a feminist seriously?
> 
> That mattress woman also needs to be smothered with it one day.


Yes, it's me. Aww, you recognized me! 

Okay, that's cool.


----------



## Mael (Mar 9, 2015)

That wasn't complimentary.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 9, 2015)

boo-hoo did you expect me to care?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 9, 2015)

And you should be in a kitchen, or underneath a desk. Which ever is applicable in your state. Damn feminist.


----------



## Mael (Mar 9, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> boo-hoo did you expect me to care?



No.  We just know your intellectual capacity now is all.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 9, 2015)

Just ignorelist 'em and carry on with your otherwise perfect day, people.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 9, 2015)

Mael said:


> No.  We just know your intellectual capacity now is all.



It wasn't obvious before?


----------



## EJ (Mar 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> > implying any of you can fuck with me.
> 
> 
> 
> The victim thought he was and it took an awfully long time to clear him. If he wasn't surely a quick check could confirm he wasn't.



Is this the case? I'm going to re-read the thread in a few hoursto see the news feeds about what has transpired. I seriously hope this wasn't a bunch of people making an issue out of something that wasn't there to begin with.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 9, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Oh my kaioshin
> 
> Why doesn't the guy just sue the shit out of the school? Seriously. Look, I get she was raped and it was traumatic. But punishing some random dude is just out and out insanity. If the university came up with this decision simply because they feared a law suit from the girl, then the guy really should sue so that the university learns to take a balanced decision.





This!!!  By pushing an innocent person out, the school basically implies he is still guilty of something without proof.  Since the guy was cleared of all charges, the school can be sued for slander and libel.

Is there a lawyer willing to volunteer to get this guy back in school?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Mar 9, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> But didn't you basically generalize when you said third wave feminism are responsible for situation like this and that's why it's constantly being brought up?
> 
> Chill, boo.* Sometimes, it's just a woman screwing up a man's life. not some imaginary feminism or what fucking ever.*


I find it a bit funny that you could say the same about some situations involving individual men being shitty to women (and viceversa) that feminists have and still like to call: "PATRIARCHY!". A little off topic I know, but just couldn't resist making the comparison


----------



## Jagger (Mar 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> Why you people are alright with a potential rapist walking around campus I do not know. A potential victim has to be vigilant and lucky all the time while conversely he would only have to be lucky once.


>potential rapist

This is basically blaming him of an act that hasn't even been legally proved him to be guilty. Not only that, but me implying he's the one that did it is incredibly stupid.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 10, 2015)

So still no idea where this is taking place ?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 10, 2015)

It is same defence as victim - shamers use? How fucking Ironic.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 10, 2015)

^LOL mael

If I were you I'd keep quiet. I dont think you want to make an enemy out of me.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 10, 2015)

Normality said:


> ^LOL mael
> 
> If I were you I'd keep quiet. I dont think you want to make an enemy out of me.



That sounded alluring....


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 10, 2015)

Normality said:


> ^LOL mael
> 
> If I were you I'd keep quiet. I dont think you want to make an enemy out of me.


----------



## Gino (Mar 10, 2015)

.


----------

